# How do I get older AMD Drivers?



## Melvis (Dec 5, 2015)

I need to download older drivers I think 15.9 is what I was running before I installed the latest drivers 15.11 Crimson and there shit so I gotta roll back....sigh sick of this bad software.

cheers


----------



## Finners (Dec 5, 2015)

Grab them from guru3d, reliable site.

http://www.guru3d.com/files-categories/videocards-ati-catalyst-vista-win-7.html


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 5, 2015)

From AMD's website.   HERE

just look around there all there.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 5, 2015)

jboydgolfer said:


> From AMD's website.   HERE
> 
> just look around there all there.





Finners said:


> Grab them from guru3d, reliable site.
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/files-categories/videocards-ati-catalyst-vista-win-7.html


how about Techpowerup? 
http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/Drivers/AMD_Catalyst/ 
and select show all version on the top right ...
or check Beta 
http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/Drivers/AMD_Catalyst/Beta/ (since the 15.9 were beta )
or is it less reliable than guru3d? 


strange all is here? do i miss something that guru3d or the official AMD website has?
(lucky us TPU has a download section... eh? )


----------



## Finners (Dec 5, 2015)

Didn't know TPU hosted driver files


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 5, 2015)

i guess, wherever you can find them.


----------



## cdawall (Jul 13, 2016)

have you tried google, or the website you are currently on?


----------

